# Delaware lake catfish tournament



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

June 9th, 6pm-2am south dock. 2 person teams, entry fee is $30 team and $10 big fish pot. Fish must be a minimum of 15". 6 fish limit. I've been going to these tournaments for a couple years now and it's always a good time! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigfish Nick (May 25, 2012)

How many boats usually show?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

8-12. I'm trying to get the word out about the tournament because we want more boats in it, so everybody come out and have fun in this next tournament. The director of it is a really nice guy and he will give you a full schedule and a set of rules when you pay him the entry fee. There's several more tournaments this summer also. They switch between Delaware and alum

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

It's also a non profit tourney so all the entry money is back to the top 3 teams

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigfish Nick (May 25, 2012)

Yeh that's sweet.. What percentage is the payout divided between the three teams? I've never fished Delaware lake is it a lot smaller than alumn? Where does everyone meet?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Bigfish Nick said:


> Yeh that's sweet.. What percentage is the payout divided between the three teams? I've never fished Delaware lake is it a lot smaller than alumn? Where does everyone meet?


1st place 50%, 2nd place 30%, 3rd place 20% for over 8 boats in tourney. Less than 8 boats, 1st place 65%, 2nd place 35%. Big fish pot is always 100% payout . Delaware is probably 4-5 miles long.it's a lot smaller than alum. We all meet in the Delaware state park at the south boat ramp not the main marina. You can see the dam from this ramp.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

